# Colitis and Cannabis



## cloned (Mar 13, 2011)

anyone out there with colitis and medicating it with cannabis??


----------



## hightmud420 (Mar 14, 2011)

yes, it works well for cramping. and great for the digestive system!


----------



## cloned (Mar 22, 2011)

thx for replying highmud420


----------



## hightmud420 (Mar 23, 2011)

no problem, i think sour d works well for it, just to let ya know!


----------

